# Victory !



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is really a big step! congrats! Keep at it, you are doing a great job!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet wee man - he wants to get things right! Great job with him.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he is a willing learner who wants to do what pleases you. victory indeed! congratulations!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good job! That's a success! It's hard to stop that rush past the drying station.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

For you, my dear Dechi . This immediately sprang to mind and I found the last phrase, which was exactly what this calls for.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w21MyiHU350


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> For you, my dear Dechi . This immediately sprang to mind and I found the last phrase, which was exactly what this calls for.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w21MyiHU350


The video is unavailable for me. Maybe because I'm in Canada. I am curious to hear... Arrrrgh !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi said:


> The video is unavailable for me. Maybe because I'm in Canada. I am curious to hear... Arrrrgh !


It's Luciano Pavarotti singing the very very very last phrases of Nessun Dorma.

Of course, I wasn't referring to the entire aria or its context, as death is not involved, thankfully! Just victory--it's a wholly out of context cheer for you and Merlin.

I just read your breakthrough and heard music .

vincerò! vincerò, vincerò!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> It's Luciano Pavarotti singing the very very very last phrases of Nessun Dorma.
> 
> Of course, I wasn't referring to the entire aria or its context, as death is not involved, thankfully! Just victory--it's a wholly out of context cheer for you and Merlin.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! Ha! I'll go listen to it !


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations, Dechi! And bravo for Merlin! 

streetcar, thank you for the video. I have been a Pavarotti fan since I was a teenager - it was his music which made me interested in opera. How fitting to think of "vincero...vincero....VINCEROOOOOO!!" in light of Merlin's and Dechi's success. I am smiling here and will probably have that glorious sound in my head every time I have a "YES" moment with Dulcie from now on. (haha, maybe someone on PF can figure out how to make a gif of this! )


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll think of Streetcar now when I hear that opera...


----------

